# Not sure if noob question, but can’t figure out if wheels will fit with lower springs



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

I have the eibach lowering springs on the way and would like to buy these WRX wheels









WRX rims + tires - auto parts - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


Set of 4- Subaru WRX Aluminum Alloy Wheels 17 in with mounted Dunlop Sport Maxx RT tires 235/45...



altoona.craigslist.org





but im not sure if they’d fit after I put on the springs, they’re 235/45 R17 so maybe I could roll the fenders if I need to  This is my first car so everything is a learning experience, any advice is appreciated


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

That tire is less than 1/4" taller than the Cruze 225/40-18, and about 3/8" wider the tire itself fits fine, getting the right sized adapters to convert thebolt pattern and set the offset will be key to getting the combo to fit properly. But yes they "can" fit.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Posted in your other thread. Best to make only one thread on a topic 😉


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

my cruze actually has goodyear assurance 205/55R16 which is why I was scared the wheels would be too big, but do you know of any cheap hub adapters that fit the cruze? Im kinda working on a college student budget haha


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

Yeah didn’t realize I accidentally posted in the wrong forum the first time lol


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

earichmond said:


> my cruze actually has goodyear assurance 205/55R16 which is why I was scared the wheels would be too big, but do you know of any cheap hub adapters that fit the cruze? Im kinda working on a college student budget haha


I don't know what price point qualifies as "cheap", but Motorsport Tech makes spacers, it's probably under $200 for a set of 4 custom adapters, made in US with with US materials. It's about $125 for a set of bolt on spacers, I can't imagine an adapter is much more.


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> I don't know what price point qualifies as "cheap", but Motorsport Tech makes spacers, it's probably under $200 for a set of 4 custom adapters, made in US with with US materials. It's about $125 for a set of bolt on spacers, I can't imagine an adapter is much more.


I might just run the factory wheels for a little longer then, I feel like those wheels on top of adapters will have crazy poke, hopefully I can spot another wheel w/ tire set


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

earichmond said:


> I have the eibach lowering springs on the way and would like to buy these WRX wheels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this still wanted or can I close the post?

_Will be automatically closed in approx. 30 days without a response._


----------

